# Brindle Service Reservoir, Chorley - Jan 2014



## PaulPowers (Jan 27, 2014)

After looking for this one for a while it popped up in here so I have to say thanks to Will Knot for the location, like a dick I was looking half a mile up the road for the site.



> The reservoir was constructed to hold about 250,000 gallons and was probably built around the late 1800’s to provide storage for clean water for the local area. It is the oldest and maybe the last surviving example of brick vaulted reservoir construction in this Lancashire area.



I was passing and decided to pop in under the cover of darkness, to say it's close to the nearby house would be an understatement so I headed over in the dark and almost slipped on my arse more than once but it was worth it 

I did have a new tripod after Hyde Falls ate my manfroto one but the new one snapped the day I got it so these are handheld or with the camera placed on the floor










.








​


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 28, 2014)

Not half bad for no tripod dude. I thought this place was open for tours until very recently? If so I'm surprised to see it because I understood it was being filled in at the end of November. Stay of execution I guess.

Well done anyway.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 28, 2014)

TeeJF said:


> I thought this place was open for tours until very recently?



not the same rezi


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 28, 2014)

Eeee bl**dy 'ell... you mean t' say thers two rezzies in Chorley? Them posh b*ggers 'ave t' much money I'll tell thee!

Long time no see Mr. Bang! Hope you're well.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 28, 2014)

TeeJF said:


> Eeee bl**dy 'ell... you mean t' say thers two rezzies in Chorley?



I'm fairly sure its a different place!


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 28, 2014)

this is the one that was open to the public

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...YAw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1920&bih=958#imgdii=_


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 28, 2014)

Seems a bit of a rush on disused reservoirs at the mo!  Great to see another one. Amazed you managed such good shots hand held.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah it's a different res that's not a million miles from the other one


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 30, 2014)

Love the second photo


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 30, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> Seems a bit of a rush on disused reservoirs at the mo!  Great to see another one. Amazed you managed such good shots hand held.



That's 'cos it's always p*ssing down so now you only have to hold your glass out of the window these days.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 31, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> Seems a bit of a rush on disused reservoirs at the mo!  Great to see another one. Amazed you managed such good shots hand held.



It's a safer option than drains while waiting for the weather to calm down


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks pretty ace that! How safe are the ladders ?


----------



## Pilot (Jan 31, 2014)

Impressive, especially for no tripod! Well Done!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 3, 2014)

Love the 2nd shot with the light on the arches, very nice


----------



## AlexanderJones (May 6, 2014)

Sweet looking place.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (May 20, 2014)

Is this chorley nr watford?


----------



## Onmyown (May 20, 2014)

2nd shot for me as well, good composition


----------

